# Εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις στην Κίνα



## Costas (Jun 13, 2009)

Η απόλυτη τρέλα. Μιλάμε κι εδώ στην Ελλάδα για το βραχνά του φροντιστηρίου;;;; Για διαβάστε παρακάτω, παρακαλώ! Πρόγευση:

Families pull out all the stops to optimize their children’s scores. In Sichuan Province in southwestern China, students studied in a hospital, hooked up to oxygen containers, in hopes of improving their concentration.

Άρθρο της ΝΥΤ.


----------

